# toyota engine prob



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

We just inhereted a 1987 Toyota pickup with the 2.2REC EFI. We gave it a complete tuneup, but it still lacks power, and won't idle steady until it gets warmed up. Upon starting, it smokes a little blue smoke, and idles really rough. It has 200,000 miles, but I would like to use it this winter for my sidewalk crew, since it has 4wd. Somebody said it could have bad rings on one of the cylinders. What do you guys think? If I get a compression tester, what should the compression be reading? Any other thoughts? If it has a bad rings, I don't know if I want to fix it or not... and I don't want to get it ready for winter if we can't use it....???


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I would do a compression test first. The cylinders should be between 110 and 150. I doubt that you will get 150. Not to say it wouldn't be alright if they were all 100psi. They need to be within 10 to 15% of each other. I'm thinking you'll find one a lot lower than the others, but you won't know until you check it. Put a vacuum gauge on it and see what it reads at idle. That will tell you alot.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Do the compression test and let me know what you get. Probably have a bad ring in 1 or 4 cylinder. The middle two seldom fail. Of course it could be a bad head gasket. Has the timing chain ever been done? Motor might not be worth working on. You can get a good condition used motor for under $500. Those motors were sold in almost every truck from 84-95 so they are easy to find and.

If you take care of them they will last forever. I would bet it was overheated at some point. 200k is actually not a lot of miles for a Toyota. I have 350,000 on my pickuup and 260,000 on my 4Runner Other then timing chains I have done no major maintainence.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, I did a compression test. 1,3,4 all were good. #2 was only 30psi. I doesn't smoke, so I am going to rule out bad rings for now. One mechanic told me it was probably a wiped out camshaft. I am going to take off the valve cover on Sat (today) and see if the valves for #2 are moving the same as the others. This is what the mechanic told me to do. It doesn't over heat either. I can drive it around and such, and it doesn't over heat, nor does the exhaust smell as if it were burning anitfreeze. So what do you think? Possible bad cam?


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't rule out rings yet. Put a couple of squirts of oil in that cylinder and check the compression again. If the pressure comes up you have a ring problem. If it stays about the same look elsewere, valves etc.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

It won't really smoke with bad rings. You might get a little black smoke on acceleration from unburned fuel. White/grayish smoke usually means bad valve seals. I would follow EIB and put a little oil in there to see if it came up. Very odd for #2 cylinder.

I am not thinking bad cam, Toyotas seem indestructable, but instead maybe a burned valve. Likely the exhaust valve may not be seating. If the valves were not adjusted this is the likely cause. 

Again unless you can pinpoint the damAge the best value is to replace the motor IMO. For less the a grand you can have a nice motor. If you start taking that one apart you will likely pass that amount quickly.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok guys, you might just be right. The cam looks ok. But I tested the compression again, and it only reached 20psi. And the valves around the area of teh #2 cylinder were tapping really, really loud at that point...... Anyway, what does squirting oil do? I will try it, but what is it doing? I am starting to think the valves might not be seating right in #2, but let me test EIB's theory first. I'll let you know tomorrow what I find. Thanks!!


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

The oil is acting like an oil seal on a shaft. If you have stuck compression rings on the piston, the oil will seal the space between the piston and the cylinder wall. Then the compression will increase.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

OK, I checked it out. I squirted oil into the cylinder, and did a compression test. It read a little under 50 psi, but not even half of the others. Although, with the oil in it, it started easier. So now what? Do you guys think it could be valves? or more like vavle seats?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Get an air fitting for the end of the compression tester to put air into that low cylinder.The cylinder must be at TDC on the compression stroke.Use the dist rotor to line it up,and slowly feed air into the adapter.Listen at the intake,exhaust,and oil filler for leaking air.This will tell you where your problem is.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Wyldman is having you do a leakdown test which is the next step. You should be able to pinpoint the problem. Of course you will still need to fix it. Once you have a good idea let me know what the problem is as well as a little more info on the motor if you know it. Has it had any work done ever? Any leaks?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I did the leakdown test. I heard a little air coming out of the oil filler cap. Valves, right? I don't know what work has been done to it recently, but it looks like a newer timing chain. Anyway, it is a 1987 Toyota with the 2.2REC with fuel injection. What else do you want to know? It has 200,000 miles, and a 5-speed, with 4wd. Let me know what other info I can get for you.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

If you hear the air coming out of the oil filler then it's most likely a broken or bad ring(s).

If it was a valve,then it would be coming out the tailpipe if it was a bad exhaust valve,and coming out the air inlet if it was a bad intake valve.

You may want to repeat the test,and double check it's at TDC on that cylinder to verify before you tear into it.


----------

